# Burris Fastfire iii sight in ?



## erniesp (Mar 12, 2013)

Any tricks to sighting these in? Start at 25 or go straight to 40 yards?

Thanks


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 12, 2013)

Start close with cheap shells.  I started at about 10 yards and got it hitting the bullseye then backed it up to 40 yards.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Mar 12, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> Start close with cheap shells.  I started at about 10 yards and got it hitting the bullseye then backed it up to 40 yards.



^^^^ This is the ticket^^^^


----------



## erniesp (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bucktail (Mar 12, 2013)

I always started with a bore sight just to get on paper. Then 25 yards with a couple dove loads to get it centered. Then at 25 yards a cheapo turkey load to dial in a little closer. Then to 40yards with more cheapo turkey load to really dial it in. Then shoot a few of your hunting loads of choice to see what works best.


----------



## GLS (Mar 12, 2013)

One little step that I take before sighting in with cheap shells.  I use a 20 gauge laser bore collimator that shoots a small spot down range.  Inside my hallway which is 60' long, from a rest, I adjust the red dot until it centers on the spot.  Then it's the cheap shells.  After zeroing with live rounds, I place a piece of graph paper with 1" grids downrange at about 25 yards.  With a Sharpie, I mark the dots on the graph paper.  I orient the laser collimator the same way each time in the chamber.  It's easy to check and see later in the season or before next season if the dots match what is on the graph paper.  I scan the graph and keep it stored in the "cloud" in gmail so that I can't misplace it.   The dots will not overlap after zeroing.  The collimator is about 20 bucks on ebay.


----------



## MackUSCG (Mar 12, 2013)

Been watching these FFII and III treads closely.  I want to get one but now I hear that some lose zero?  Man I really want to go with a red dot but I'm not getting the warm and fuzzy anymore.  Maybe throw it on the 20 gauge and use the scope from the 20 onto my 835?  Not sure what to do now.  When you guys mount the FFIII do you use thread lock?  Will it bump the dot using a 3.5" round?  Help me out fellers.

Mack


----------



## BenelliDuckBuster (Mar 12, 2013)

i just got one yesterday. almost no sight adjustment. when i mounted it and turned it on i noticed the red dot was a little right of my bead on my barrel so i adjusted until it was even with my barrel. didnt have to move it at all up or down. started at about 20 yards. it was dead on. backed off to 30 then 40. LOVE this sight!!!


----------



## GLS (Mar 12, 2013)

MackUSCG said:


> Been watching these FFII and III treads closely.  I want to get one but now I hear that some lose zero?  Man I really want to go with a red dot but I'm not getting the warm and fuzzy anymore.  Maybe throw it on the 20 gauge and use the scope from the 20 onto my 835?  Not sure what to do now.  When you guys mount the FFIII do you use thread lock?  Will it bump the dot using a 3.5" round?  Help me out fellers.
> 
> Mack



Go over to gobblernation.com and look at the Burris thread.  Burris has entered the conversation and has a lot of information and offers to look into the situation.  I think it's in hand and under control.


----------



## BenelliDuckBuster (Mar 12, 2013)

check out ebay anyone who's interested. i got my FF3 brand new for $217.


----------



## farrider (Mar 12, 2013)

*Sighting In a Red Dot*

I have a number of red dot sights. In order to sight them in you use the same procedure you would use for a rifle scope.

The following is a method that does it quickly and with very few shots fired.  Post a target at a reasonable range to make sure you can get on the paper. Aim at a realitively small target. Usually with a rifle you would take three shots, one or two will do with a turkey load.

Once you have done this, make sure the gun is steady and aim the red dot at your original point of aim then move the dot to the center of the pattern.  The sight will now be aimed at where the gun is shooting.

You can fine tune it with one of more shots.  Make sure in the end you do it at the distance you expect to shoot and ultimately with the load you will use for hunting. Different loads will pattern differently.

I have attached a photo of a load I sighted in on a Burris Fastfire III.  Black center is a 3 inch target. Sighted at 40 yards with Winchester 3 inch XX number 5 and An Indian Creek Black Diamond Choke.

30 pellets in a 3 inch circle at 40 yards equal dead gobbler.


----------



## farrider (Mar 12, 2013)

*Burris Fast Fire Mount*

Mounted properly the Burris will not loose it zero. I run one on the slide of a competion 45 auto, and a 9mm where you are shooting 20 rounds as fast as you can pull the trigger.

I also have one mounted on a competition shotgun shooting 9 rounds as fast as you can pull the trigger.

The key is a solid mount. The picatinny mount works great if you have a rail on your gun. You can use blue thread locker on the screws. The FFII has to be removed to change the battery, the FFIII has the battery on top. Batteries last a very long time.


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 13, 2013)

They can be a little tricky zeroing in, but they work great once you get them setup.


----------

